# It's Neutering Day...



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

Ugh.

Wish Ludo luck! And me, too... I'm a wreck.

Bonus pic of Ludo and "Little Ricky" (<- My kids named him), Ludo's baby he takes everywhere...


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Awww...what a sweet picture! Good luck to Ludo,he will be just fine! Keep us posted


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

That is the cutest picture ever! Good luck - hopefully he bounces back quickly.


----------



## izzy's mom (Apr 5, 2013)

Good luck Ludo! He is so stinking cute!!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Ludo needs no luck because he'll be fine. I went through this with Tim, he was a bit uncomfortable for a day or so and then was fine, I think he had two or three stitches, that's it. Relax the best you can and keep us all posted.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Good luck, Ludo. Glad you have your little friend, Little Ricky, to comfort you. It'll be over before you know it, Traci. Hang in there.


----------



## Den&Barb (Dec 6, 2013)

Good luck Ludo. This was to be the day Ginger would be spayed, but we are going to pass for now. Wait at least for a heat or two. And if we go ahead, it will be only the removal of the ovaries.


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

Good Luck to both of you.


----------



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

Hoping Ludo (and you) get through it quickly and you can get back to having fun.

Love the picture.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Thinking of Ludo. Hope all is a-ok!


----------



## Sumirra (Jun 23, 2013)

let us know how he makes out! we had our pups done over the holiday and i was amazed they didn't have ANY stitches on the outside! Our Mason was up to full speed in no time. Also, your baby is amazingly cute! 

Onsies really helped for the first day, plus they looked adorable in them!


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi everyone - Thank you for the well wishes. I just wanted to update you that everything went well. Yesterday afternoon and evening I was quite worried about him; he would whimper any time we tried to touch him... We slept on the couch together and this morning he's back to his spry self. Even with the donut collar! They pulled FOUR baby teeth and he was also microchipped and had his inner ears plucked. Poor guy. Thanks for the support. Here is my faithful friend on my desk like he is every morning with me... He insisted...


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Awe such a cutie, glad he's feeling better. You're kind of lucky it's so cold outside so your not so tempted or feeling guilty for making him take it easy. That's a pretty fancy cone you have there mine is just dark blue.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Sometimes I'm happy to come to a thread late. Even though they all go through it, I worried with each one of mine when they were under the knife. He looks so sweet there with you. 

You might want to consider a onesie rather than the collar. It's much less intrusive and they do look adorable in them. I would just roll it up when they had to potty. Worked really well. Wishing him a speedy recovery.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

*Aw&#8230;best picture ever!! Ludo and Little Ricky are way toooo cute!!*

Glad everything went well. Hope he gets better soon.

Vino was miserable for a day; he was bouncing around the next day. Vino didn't have stitches on the outside either; he had incision glue, we just had to make sure he didn't get wet. He couldn't potty outside b/c of frost on the grass in the morning.


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

He's adorable! Glad he came through so well.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Love to you and to Ludo, so glad he's doing well, Cuba and Tycho and I are thinking of you and send hugs to Ludo


----------



## jenna (Aug 23, 2013)

So glad the worst is over and you and Ludo are doing well. He looks so adorable. Speedy recovery, Ludo!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Glad Ludo did well with his surgery. It's always such a worry! Love his fancy blue print collar. It definitely makes a fashion statement. Collars have certainly come a long way from the original cones.


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

pjewel said:


> Sometimes I'm happy to come to a thread late. Even though they all go through it, I worried with each one of mine when they were under the knife. He looks so sweet there with you.
> 
> You might want to consider a onesie rather than the collar. It's much less intrusive and they do look adorable in them. I would just roll it up when they had to potty. Worked really well. Wishing him a speedy recovery.


I'm going to go to Petco this afternoon I think. I can't take looking at him in this collar.

By the way, it's the vet's collar. I have to return it when done. It is quite fancy! (But very bulky!)

Thanks so much all of you!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Glad all went well for Ludo! Hope he recovers completely very quickly!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Traci - I'm so glad baby Ludo is doing well and I LOVED the photo of him in his car seat. What a cutie you have! You're a wonderful contributor to this community so we're very happy to support you while he's recovering from surgery. 

-Jeanne-


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

MarinaGirl said:


> Traci - I'm so glad baby Ludo is doing well and I LOVED the photo of him in his car seat. What a cutie you have! You're a wonderful contributor to this community so we're very happy to support you while he's recovering from surgery.
> 
> -Jeanne-


Wow, Jeanne... thank you for saying that. That was very sweet. xo


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Poor (but cute) Ludo. I hope he will have a super speedy recovery!!:baby: I love his cone!


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Hope Ludo is doing well?


----------

